# Oklahoma Bottles



## Kyle365777 (May 20, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forum. I am a 15 year old bottle digger/ Collector from Oklahoma. Here are some of the Oklahoma soda bottles I have dug.










 A Bartlett Produce Company soda from Drumright, Unfortunately badly damaged. Anyway its still one of my favorite bottles, Drumright is misspelled as "Drumwright"







 A Drumright NuGrape,a pretty common bottle around here and was not dug. I find lots of pieces of them while digging but have yet to dig a fully contact one.










 A Holdenville soda bottle, Dug this one in the same hole as the Bartlett soda.










 One of the two variations of a Creek County Bottling soda From Sapulpa.










 The second variation of the Two that where bottled by Creek County Bottling. Unfortunately broken.










 An Extremely rare Crystal Springs soda From Cushing.








 The is one of my best finds, a Straight sided coke from Cushing its not noticeable from the picture but it is missing a piece of the lip. What got me into bottle digging was looking for the other variation, which is more common and less valuable, but I am very grateful to find this variation. The variation that I was looking for has Drumright and Cushing embossed on the bottle. This bottle was found laying in a creek under the remains of a railroad bridge. This is also the only Coca Cola I have ever dug.


----------



## epackage (May 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard Kyle, nice bottles and great job with the pics. Thoughts and prayers are with you and all your fellow Oklahomans tonight, stay safe... Jim


----------



## celerycola (May 20, 2013)

Great bottles!

 I found one of those deco Sapulpa bottles for a friend whose father was born there in 1919. Do you have a copy of the Oklahoma Bottle Book written by collector Johnnie Fletcher?


----------



## FitSandTic (May 21, 2013)

Some cool bottles there keep up the good work!


----------



## Kyle365777 (May 21, 2013)

Yes I was able to get a copy of the Oklahoma Bottle book recently. It helped alot.


----------



## sw arkansas (Aug 25, 2013)

kyle  hi  I am in Arkansas.  saw your bottle finds very good for a 15 year old . guess you got a Oklahoma bottle book there is also a Arkansas book now . I was at johnnie fletchers place in mustang  last year he knows a lot about Oklahoma bottles. if you find Arkansas bottles or have questions  email me at . russellbrianarmer@yahoo.com


----------



## toms sc (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice soda bottles


----------

